# my new Merlin Works CR pictures



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*my new Merlin Works-CR*

My new ride... I have only put on 100 miles or so and I might need to tweak the fit a bit, but it sure looks nice. Hopefully, I'll have some better feedback in the future. Until then, enjoy the pictures.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

When did you retire?


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Hey now...*

It ain't a fogey's bike! Come on now! rrr:


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

cptab said:


> It ain't a fogey's bike! Come on now! rrr:


If that's a fogey's bike, I can't wait for my 60th birthday  :thumbsup:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Enjoy it! It's a very nice bike. It is the compact version correct? I guess I must be showing my age since I turn fifty in a little over three months. ;^)


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Yes...*



Juanmoretime said:


> Enjoy it! It's a very nice bike. It is the compact version correct? I guess I must be showing my age since I turn fifty in a little over three months. ;^)



Yes...it is the "compact" version. I think they will also have a traditional frameset, but I am not sure--Waiting on Merlin's official rollout of '07s.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

estone2 said:


> If that's a fogey's bike, I can't wait for my 60th birthday  :thumbsup:



Thanks for the thumbs up. I really appreciate the headtube, bottom bracket and rear drop out engravings.


----------



## separated shoulder (Jan 10, 2007)

*Ride Report*

Nice looking bike!

How about a ride report.


----------



## socrates (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.merlinbike.com/images/2007/reviews/CR3-2.5_cycl_p1_07.pdf
Follow this link for a mini test from Cycling Weekly.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Bicycling Magazine*

Bicycling Magazine reviewed the Works this past month (yes yes...I know everyone in here has mixed emotions about that mag) and gave it a good write up. Of couse, I can't think of too many magazines that pan any new bike. Regarless, I think their review was consistent with the cycling news article found in the link posted above. For me, the geometry is a change from what I was used to and I immediately felt less chatter in the front endand I feel more glued to the road than before. Something about the ride feels more solid, but I can't put it in words. Certainly, many variables come into play, but I'm impressed thus far. After several hundred more miles I'll provide a more detailed report.


----------



## separated shoulder (Jan 10, 2007)

separated shoulder said:


> Nice looking bike!
> 
> How about a ride report.



+1

...


----------

